# Photos of a wrecked Cruze - check out the safety built into our cars!!!!



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

I was looking at old photos on my computer and found these of a crashed Cruze I saw this winter. Check out how well this car held up and how strong the side beams in the doors were and how they protected the passengers despite what appears to be a wicked hit. Also, I thought it was interesting to see the side curtain airbags deployed all the way around. Hopefully no one was hurt and they were able to fix this car, someone's "baby." Just thought you might like to see these photos and, like I did when I saw it, feel even safer in your Cruze. :eusa_clap:
View attachment 14392
View attachment 14390
View attachment 14391


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Holy Schnikees! It's good to see they held up like they said they would a crash. Feel bad for everybody involved hope everyone is okay. Still it's nice to know these are well built!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That got jacked up pretty well. I like how the panel gaps elsewhere don't show any signs of the hit. 

I'm guessing the reason the airbags deployed all the way around was to protect against hitting the glass, both after the initial hit and when the car finally stopped. Airbags are still subjectively hard as rock, but glass is still much worse to hit. The airbag will allow a little give, while the glass makes your head do the giving.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yet another example here of just how well the Cruze protects the passenger cabin. We've had several members who had their Cruzen totaled and they walked away from the accident, usually to purchase another Cruze.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The rest of the car looks untouched. Bet driver door still opened and if the wheel was on straight, would probably still drive.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now is it true that if a car is hit in the b-pillar that the car is an automatic total because it is structural damage?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Yet another example here of just how well the Cruze protects the passenger cabin. We've had several members who had their Cruzen totaled and they walked away from the accident, usually to purchase another Cruze.


yup im one of those guys!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out...what the heck hit ONLY that door and did that much damage to it? When I got t-boned, both of my doors were caved in!

Sure the passengers were fine though. That Cruze looks like it took the hit quite well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I'm trying to figure out...what the heck hit ONLY that door and did that much damage to it? When I got t-boned, both of my doors were caved in!
> 
> Sure the passengers were fine though. That Cruze looks like it took the hit quite well.
> 
> ...


Think a motorcycle ran into it?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yea for sure a motor cycle... or an older smaller mini cooper went flying?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## t_jax (May 18, 2013)

Could have been that white Ford being towed behind that hit it. The front end of those Taurus' are about the same height as where the Cruze was hit. I'll bet the drivers front corner, along with the left head light, was destroyed on the Taurus. Just a thought. Though maybe not, considering all the snow still on top of that Taurus; at the same time, people do get lazy and don't care about leaving all that snow on the car while driving.


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

View attachment 14410
another wrecked Cruze. Found this photo on the Internet. It's overseas based on the license plate. OUCH!!!!!



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

You can look at pictures of smashed Cruzen until you're blue in the face at Insurance Auto Auctions.

https://m.iaai.com/VehicleDetEnc.as...=14592798.&RowID=42&PageSource=VehicleResults


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> View attachment 14410
> another wrecked Cruze. Found this photo on the Internet. It's overseas based on the license plate. OUCH!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Funny way of wheeling it on with that tire like that. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Those car dollies are pretty cool!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

